# Interview d'un passionné de montres vintages



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Salut les compatriotes,

Aujourd'hui je vous propose un format différent avec l'interview d'un collectionneur passionné par les montres vintages et anciennes 

Au programme du beau et du très beau: Rolex, Omega Mayol, Yema superman vintage, enicar, ...


----------



## Hma (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks !


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Avec plaisir, ca change un peu des revues et tests


----------



## Collection (8 mo ago)

Merci pour la video 
Je valide le choix de la Seiko 6458. Quartz avec cadran jaune/orange... So 80's


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

C'est vrai qu'elles sont sexy ces petites seiko vintage


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

toujours interessantes ces vidéos. merci pour le partage


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Merci


----------

